# j´ai renversé du vin sur mom ibook!!!



## marlenedierabe (16 Mai 2004)

bonjour,
par un  geste maladroit, j´ai renversé un verre de vin blanc sur mon i book G4, je l´ai tout de suite éteint, enlevé la batterie, démonté le clavier pour absorber le maximum de liquide mais ce n´est bien evidemment pas suffisant: si j´essaie de l´allumer le ventilo se met à fond mais rien d´autre ne se passe (j´entend le disque qui tente quelque chose)
aujourd´hui je l´ai completement demonté en suivant les conseils de:
http://www.macbidouille.com/article.php?id=150 
essuyé le plus gros.
donc j´aimerais savoir:
mon ibook est-il foutu?
si non avec quel produit puis-je nettoyer le sucre?
jusqu´ou faut il le demonter pour etre sure?
vaut-il mieux le filer à un pro?
est-ce couvert par la garantie?
comment font les gens qui boivent leur café devant leur mac tous les jours???

cela fait beaucoup je sais mais cést tellement stupide comme action pour les conséquences que cela engendre.
au moins j´aurais vu mon mac de l´interieur

merci de me repondre, je cherche depuis un moment sur le net  et n´ai pas trouvé grand chose.
(les fautes d´accent son due au clavier allemand)

a bientot pour de nouvelles aventures


----------



## macinside (16 Mai 2004)

1° on ne laissent AUCUN liquide a coté d'un ordinateur, car ce genre de chose arrive souvent

2° vu ce que fait ta machine tu va devoir te préparer a devoir faire remplacer le clavier et la carte mère de plus ça sera tes frais


----------



## chagregel (16 Mai 2004)

Tu peux tenter de laver ta carte mère avec de l'eau déminéralisée en faisant sécher le tout mais c'est pas gagné...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2004)

C'est quasi mission impossible s'il n'était pas complètement sec au moment du rallumage...
Il me semble que sinon il existe des options d'assurance contre la casse et ce genre d'accident, mais bien sûr avant que ça arrive et pour un prix prohibitif.

Sur mon PC, j'avais fait je mariole et provoqué un choc électrique, j'ai pu dissimuler ma faute et on m'a changé tout gratuitement, mais là c'est vrai que ce sera plus difficile...


----------



## GrandGibus (16 Mai 2004)

Je sais qu'il existe des sprays pour nettoyer les circuits imprimés, genre restauration de vieilles cartes... En tentative de sauvetage de la dernière chance. 

Sinon, vu que tu en seras pour tes frais, et que tu as déjà tout démonté, essaie de trouver des pièces détachées et de changer pièce par pièce pour isoler la pièce défectueuse. 

Sincèrement désolé pour toi.


----------



## Amophis (16 Mai 2004)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> et que tu as déjà tout démonté, essaie de trouver des pièces détachées et de changer pièce par pièce pour isoler la pièce défectueuse.
> 
> Sincèrement désolé pour toi.



C'est ce que j'allais dire, essai de voir la Ram par ex, et je pense que tu peux éliminer le disque dur car je pense plus à un court-circuit sur la carte mère  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Mais bon, ne te fais pas trop d'espoir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  remarque au boulot, j'ai un écran Dell qui à pris une douche, il a un peu fumé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et j'ai démonté puis bien séché et il marche très bien depuis 1 an et demi.


Si tu connais un revendeur sympa, peut-être tu peux t'arranger avec lui (trouver la panne et voire si tu peux choper des pièces d'occaz)

La responsabilité civile ne s'applique pas là


----------



## GrandGibus (16 Mai 2004)

[c'est pas bien]

je devrais pas dire ça: des fois il arrive que le chien d'un bon ami peut montrer son enthousiasme en sautant partout... et renverser un verre pendant que tu faisais admirer les photos du petit dernier sur ton iBook...

Après avoir dûment vérifier que c'était bien couvert par la responsabilité civile de ton bon ami.

[/c'est pas bien]


Si avec ça j'me fais pas taper sur les doigts par les modos


----------



## Amophis (16 Mai 2004)

Lu dans un sujet, un mec avec un alu 12 qui était branché sur le secteur, son pôte passe et l'alu BOOMMM par terre.

Devis réparation:1000


M'sieur dame de l'assurance tu me prends en charge tout ça avec la resp. civile? Ok, voilà un alu 12 tout neuf (carte mère + carrosserie)


----------



## GrandGibus (16 Mai 2004)

C'est clair... avec ce qu'on paye, si tu y as droit (et légalement), faut pas te priver... 

Si t'as encore des doutes, penses deux secondes à ta prime auto qui reste inflexiblement à la hausse et de quelle manière ils se foutent de nous pour justifier l'augmentation des tarifs.


(j'espère qu'il y a personne qui bosse dans les assurances dans le forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## vincmyl (16 Mai 2004)

En tout cas l'Applecare ne couvre pas les maladresses


----------



## safri_duo78 (16 Mai 2004)

alcolo detected


----------



## Amophis (16 Mai 2004)

Non c'est pour cela que je vais prendre la garantie Fnac d'un an qui couvre tout (même le powerbook jacking et les douches diverses  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2004)

C'était quoi comme pinard? Pas de la piquette j'espère!


----------



## alèm (17 Mai 2004)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> [c'est pas bien]
> 
> je devrais pas dire ça: des fois il arrive que le chien d'un bon ami peut montrer son enthousiasme en sautant partout... et renverser un verre pendant que tu faisais admirer les photos du petit dernier sur ton iBook...
> 
> ...


Amok (qui est modérateur) avait expliqué comment se faire rembourser du vol d'un powerbook lorsqu'on a une bonne assurance


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Mai 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> Amok (qui est modérateur) avait expliqué comment se faire rembourser du vol d'un powerbook lorsqu'on a une bonne assurance



C'est pas la peine de balancer les copains non plus! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Surtout qu'ils sont rares les bons experts en assurance... Il va être débordé après... Remarque c'est vrai aussi que souvent il suffit de savoir lire son contrat.


----------



## powerbook867 (17 Mai 2004)

Un verre ca va, mais deux, bonjour les dégats !!!!


----------



## Vercoquin (17 Mai 2004)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> [c'est pas bien]
> je devrais pas dire ça: des fois il arrive que le chien d'un bon ami peut montrer son enthousiasme en sautant partout... et renverser un verre pendant que tu faisais admirer les photos du petit dernier sur ton iBook...
> Après avoir dûment vérifier que c'était bien couvert par la responsabilité civile de ton bon ami.
> [/c'est pas bien]


Il n'est pas dit que le chien soit assuré, mais même si l'ami dit avoir lui-même renversé malencontreusement le verre de vin sur l'ordinateur, cela passera en responsabilité civile... Sauf bien sûr si l'assureur lit ces forums 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Au cours d'un déménagement, un copain a laissé tomber ma gazinière que l'on tenait à deux (vitre cassée, châssis tordu... 2000 francs de réparation). Son assurance a tout pris en charge.


----------



## vincmyl (17 Mai 2004)

Responsabilité civile...c'est bon a savoir


----------



## Amophis (17 Mai 2004)

Ben oui, une fois un ami m'a renversé du vin sur mon pantalon (Kenzo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ben on a fait marché la RC, c normal, tu paies pour ça chaque année  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon après faut que ça en vaille la peine


----------



## marlenedierabe (17 Mai 2004)

Tout d´abord merci pour vos reponses.

j´ai donc laissé secher mon ibook, puis je l´ai remonté:
il démarre!!!!
mais pas vraiment en fait car à l´ecran apparait un dossier (style OS9) avec un point d´interrogation qui clignote. c´est pas gagné mais pas foutu.
si je fais un test hardware il me dit que tout va bien (carte mere, memoire...) mais si je boot sur le disque d´installation il ne trouve pas le disque dur.
donc est-ce que mon disque dur est foutu ou bien juste qu´il ne peut pas le lire???
en tout cas un conseil pour ceux à qui cela arriverait: je crois quíl faut tout de suite le démonter entierement et le nettoyer à l´interieur, puis le laisser secher. J´ai peut-etre attendu une nuit de trop.

je pense que je vais donc verifier les pieces pour n´en changer que le minimum. je me sens pas trop defieuse d´assurance et j´imagine qu´il ne vous laissent pas trop le choix du moyen de réparation.

ah oui et j´oubliais: je n´étais pas bourrée pour ceux qui se le serait imaginé...

merci encore


----------



## alèm (17 Mai 2004)

ah un petit crash de disque dur ?

as-tu un cd d'os 9 pour vraiment checker voir si le HD est là (c'est radical) sinon, tu en serais pour un HD


----------



## GrandGibus (17 Mai 2004)

Tu dis avoir fait un hardware test, j'en déduis que le lecteur cd fonctionne... du coup, tu peux aussi tenter le coup en bootant (et installant temporairement) sur un disque externe (voire un iPod)... Ca te permettra de tester tout le reste, et qui sait, de retaper ton disque dur. 

Et dans le cas où le disque dur est flingué, tu t'en tireras pas trop mal (et sans faire jouer les assurances).


----------



## roméo (19 Mai 2004)

moi je suis plutôt optimiste pour ton ibook vu qu'il m'était arrivé le même truc avec un bol de chocolat chaud et que mon ibook fonctionne  encore après un lavage séchage remontage minutieux


----------



## kisco (29 Août 2005)

et hop un peu (vraiment peu) de sirop sur mon ibook il a pas apprécié... :hein: 

il a redémarré une fois avec la date et l'heure remise à zéro, puis s'est éteint après 10min.

et là - 24h après - il fait juste tourner le ventilateur à fond, c'est tout.

je connais des réparateurs qui auront du boulot!


oui bon je sais très bien qu'il ne faut rien boire à côté d'un ordi, mais voilà quoi    :bebe:


----------



## DrFatalis (29 Août 2005)

L'ibook est donc bien le panzer (ou plutot la schwimwagen!) des portables !

Sinon, pour ton disque invisible:
essaie de tout réinstaller avec tes CD d'installation (si le lecteur fonctionne). 
Si non alors essaie de repere ton disque en mode target (on ne sait jamais, peut être pourrait tu récupérer des données)

Si cela ne marche toujours pas alors change ton disuqe, met en un plus gros et + rapide si tu peut et en avant pour de nouvelles zaventures...


----------



## kisco (30 Août 2005)

ah ben tiens, mon iBook revis ce matin ! 
mais pour combien de temps ?? :mouais:


----------



## Berry (30 Août 2005)

marlenedierabe a dit:
			
		

> Tout d´abord merci pour vos reponses.
> 
> j´ai donc laissé secher mon ibook, puis je l´ai remonté:
> il démarre!!!!
> ...




alors tu as des pb avec ton OS 9 mais rien de grave : 
-tu as sans doute remarqué que tu écris avec des accents bizarres... va dans ton dossier système et cherche un dossier nommé "encodage texte"
dedans, tu ne dois avoir que 15 fichiers en français, les autres, en anglais et finissant par "encoding", tu peux les virer
-si tu as un dossier avec "?" au démarrage, c'est que ton ordi ne trouve pas de système désigné pour booter de suite  : tu dois lui en désigner un (d'après mes souvenirs, c'est dans "menue pomme"-->"tableau de bord"--->"démarrage"


----------



## Nobody (31 Août 2005)

Berry a dit:
			
		

> alors tu as des pb avec ton OS 9 mais rien de grave :
> -tu as sans doute remarqué que tu écris avec des accents bizarres... va dans ton dossier système et cherche un dossier nommé "encodage texte"
> dedans, tu ne dois avoir que 15 fichiers en français, les autres, en anglais et finissant par "encoding", tu peux les virer
> -si tu as un dossier avec "?" au démarrage, c'est que ton ordi ne trouve pas de système désigné pour booter de suite : tu dois lui en désigner un (d'après mes souvenirs, c'est dans "menue pomme"-->"tableau de bord"--->"démarrage"


 
Euh... le post auquel tu réponds - très gentiment d'ailleurs - date du 17/05/2004...


----------



## Mille Sabords (31 Août 2005)

eh ben ça s'annonce bien tout ça !
ton système est juste HS, réinstalle le et tient nous au courant


----------



## Berry (4 Septembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Euh... le post auquel tu réponds - très gentiment d'ailleurs - date du 17/05/2004...




oups !

merci
j'l'avais point vu !
mais bon, vaut mieux tard que jamais...


----------

